# Sticky  Eves and Gray Shoes - Team up with DW



## WHIZZER

Want some Cracking Shoes from an British Company then make sure you check out www.evesandgray.co.uk -

They offer special prices on multiples - drop us an email at info @ evesandgray for more details.

The inspiration behind the brand -










The Harvard, The Hughes and the Vanguard, all distinguished members of our collection. The hybrid 'Broxford' boasts the sleek formality of an Oxford together with the traditional detailing of a brogue. Then there's the Monkstraps, Chelseas and Loafers, all carefully hand-crafted, ready and waiting for a long stroll down the King's Road and beyond.

Most of Eves & Gray fine footwear, as you may have noticed, are named after aircraft - E&G's founder Tim, took inspiration from his fathers life long involvement with Aviation. Stoo's first tour in the air force after he finished training was on Victor's, 214 Squadron. He was on the crew of the Victor in this air to air image, seen on the cover image above refuelling two Lightnings over Orkney - this was taken in the late sixties.

Stoo In Front of Victo

Pictured in front of the Victor, Captain Stewart Waring began his professional flying career in the Royal Air Force, some 18 years later he went on to Civil Aviation to fly freight - live eels, day old chicks, race horses, pop stars and even passengers! Off -duty there was always time for a spot of flying vintage. Stewart was born in Helen's Bay, Northern Ireland and, having flown all over the world, he has now reluctantly retired after 49 years at the controls.

Stoo flying the Comet Racer

The greatest air race in the world, the MacRobertson saw the custom-made Comet Racer take to the skies in 1934, travelling from England to Australia it won this famous London to Melbourne Race. Stewart was selected to fly and display this Icon of British aviation's World beating excellence following its restoration (pictured above). The fun didn't stop there, from the Bristol Boxkite to the world-renowned Spitfire, he's flown 26 of the aircraft that make up the World famous Shuttleworth Collection. Hangared at Old Warden Aerodrome in Bedfordshire, the Museum is well worth a visit. Pictured below is Stoo Flying the Boxkite at Old Warden (this is the replica that featured in 'Those Magnificent Men in their flying Machines".

Boxkite

Although no longer flying commercially, today Stewart is always ready to get involved in all-things aviation. It's that kind of passion that inspired the Eves & Gray collection and that's why most of our shoes are named after some of our favourite aircraft. An exception of course, The Maxamillion, named after the first of the third generation of Waring boys.

The Eves & Gray eclectic mix of luxury shoes offer the most discerning dapper gent an excuse to add to his collection. A flash of our signature purple will complete your look with a just a hint of the extrovert. From the Luscombe to the Batwing, aircraft have inspired our designs with their anticipation of travel to exotic destinations.

The 'vintage' influence is at the heart of our contemporary style, we've taken something we know and love - bloody good shoes old boy, and put our own stamp on it, reinventing a timeless piece to wear and enjoy now, and for years to come.

Whether you're spending a night chasing the green fairy at the Moulin Rouge or manifesting an incognito meeting at Gotham City's hotspots, flaunt our remastered classics and do them justice - just don't do anything we wouldn't!


----------



## WHIZZER

Introductory offer - 

Enter your exclusive promo code
'EVES'
at the basket to claim your 25% off


----------



## danwel

Buzzing about that, been looking at these for a while so 25% off will pretty much make my mind up


----------



## Andysp

Pity they don't do the "Hellcats" in a wide G fitting,i'd havechad a pair especially with the discount.


----------



## muzzer

Hmmmmm, it's very very tempting


----------



## danwel

Looking at the batwing minkstraps, says f fitting true to size. Anyone shed any light on what that actually means?


----------



## Titanium Htail

^^Means your fit...get your feet measured width as well, 10G...ect.

John Tht.


----------



## WHIZZER

Give Tim an email super helpful, he told me that you may need to go up a size if you are say a large 9 to a 10

I'm a 8.5/9 and got a 9 slightly tight first fit but they will stretch out , they are so well made I'll post a pic up


----------



## Paul04

I have skinny feet so hopefully a normal size 8 fit. I'll find out soon when they arrive.


----------



## danwel

WHIZZER said:


> Give Tim an email super helpful, he told me that you may need to go up a size if you are say a large 9 to a 10
> 
> I'm a 8.5/9 and got a 9 slightly tight first fit but they will stretch out , they are so well made I'll post a pic up


Cheers will do. I'll email or call Monday as I'm having a pair so may as well make use of the introductory offer


----------



## danwel

First pair ordered. Thanks for the heads up Whizzer&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Paul04

Mine came today. They are awesome!


----------



## danwel

Paul04 said:


> Mine came today. They are awesome!


I'm jealous !! Sent mine to my mums as I was meant to be at work but ended up with an extra week off and she's at work so likely to miss the bloody things lol


----------



## WHIZZER

Paul04 said:


> Mine came today. They are awesome!


Pic which ones did you go for ? 
:thumb:


----------



## Paul04

Can't remember the name but here they are:










And not sure if it's just me but the leather smells awesome!


----------



## WHIZZER

Paul04 said:


> Can't remember the name but here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not sure if it's just me but the leather smells awesome!


Good Choice - the are really well made - and like you say feel real quality - great packaging as well -:thumb:


----------



## Paul04

Really happy with them. I will be purchasing another pair! And thanks for posting because I wouldn't of known about them :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER

Special Offers here on these - https://www.evesandgray.co.uk/product-category/clearance/
upto 50% off ...


----------



## WHIZZER

25% off your first order by using code "Eves" in the coupon box and then updating your basket.


----------

